# San Francisco State University?



## Redalgal15 (Apr 22, 2008)

How is the film school at SFSU rated/ranked? Whenever I google the school and search for top film schools, I don't really see SFSU on the list? 

Why is that? I looked at their site and they seem to have a pretty good film department....plus SFSU is in California which should be a plus?

I mean do schools like UT Austin beat out SFSU as far as film programs because I've seen UT Austin usually on the lower end of a top ten film school list, but I've never even heard of SFSU film program?


----------



## armen (Apr 22, 2008)

I have heard SFSU is better in Film Theory/Criticsm rather than Production. I have also heard it's a pretty diverse program and one of the best things about the school is that you're in a great city. Other than that, I don't know much. From what I have heard and from my very little research on SFSU, it's not the best out of the bunch, but it's not bad. Zaillian went there, something was done right.


----------



## Philro (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually attend San Jose State University's film program, about 40 miles south of SFSU. It's about as under the radar as you can get, but it's surprisingly been a good (and affordable) undergrad experience for me. I've talked to a few guys who've actually transferred from SFSU to SJSU because San Francisco is heavier on experimental than narrative storytelling. 

Let me tell you what I know about an under the radar CSU film school in the bay area. SJSU raises funds and makes a feature film every summer. They've been doing this for seven years and I know of no other program that does it. The two most recent films have screened at Cinequest, one actually got into Slamdance this year- it was completely student-made, and the budget was only $5000. If you want to check it out it's called  *Glory Boy Days* The faculty come from UCLA and Cal Arts, there's and an industry veteran named Ned Kopp who has UPM and AD'd a few great films. As with any film education it is what you make out of it- I've met some really great like-minded filmmakers who I've made some great films with. As for the school it kind of depends on where you plan on ending up. I applied to UCLA for an MFA in directing and a few other schools, I'm not planning on stopping with my BA. The great thing about the big schools are the connections, but with the smaller schools there are always people and equipment available to help the talented and hardworking group so you can form the connections at festivals. I don't know if that helps- you kind of have to ask yourself whether you're willing to be a big fish in a small pond or just in with a bunch of other big fish etc.

Good luck.


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 23, 2008)

I went to SFSU for undergrad.  It was pretty fun.  It's heavy in the academics/theory, which I enjoyed at the time, and there isn't a whole lot of hands-on production work available until the 2nd year.

Some things to note:
It's a great deal - free actually, if you get Pell grants .
The major is impacted - there are too many students and not enough classes - I graduated 6 years ago, but I'd be surprised if much has changed.
The admissions are not merit-based.
The school is technically in SF, but it really isn't.
They have a great sound stage.
You shoot a lot on 16mm, which is super fun and expensive.
As with any (film) program, you get out what you put in.


----------



## SD Grad (Apr 23, 2008)

If the admissions are not merit-based, what are they based upon?


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 23, 2008)

You are not admitted based on a portfolio.  You simply apply and cross your fingers.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2015)

This school has recently been added to our Film School review system:

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/san-francisco-state-university-school-of-cinema.23/


----------

